# Cost of cat dental?



## Serianas (13 December 2013)

Hi all,

Just had the cat to the vets and they have said he has a little inflammation in his gums and they would like to have him scaled and polished next week some time... I was wondering how much people have paid for this kind of treatment?  I dont want to be ripped off


----------



## Amymay (13 December 2013)

A lot!


----------



## Achinghips (13 December 2013)

Dog just cost me £277 for a clean under anaesthetic n no extractions or AB's.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 December 2013)

I bet it will be expensive, and there has to be a slight risk with an anaesthetic.
I feed mine Dental care by Science Plan [amazon] ALL the time,  plus pouches.  I would try it on dental biscuits only [no wet feed] for a few week to  see if it will make any difference, [assuming it is ok with vet]
One of mine has inflammation from time to time, and they sold me toothpaste,,,,,,,,,,, NOT successful with "little tiger"


----------



## Serianas (13 December 2013)

I don't mind paying the money but I was worrying it was going to be about 800! 300 isn't so bad for the most awesome furrbaby  he unfortunately has a very sensitive tummy so he gets James wellbeloved dry diet food cos he is an indoor puss. Just sorted him some insurance too


----------



## twiggy2 (13 December 2013)

It really does vary from vet to vet £300 would be very expensive, if it is a straight froward scale and polish then Iwould expect to pay under £180


----------



## Buddy'sMum (13 December 2013)

I paid just over £200 for a full dental including two extractions in Jan this year. He's been on a strict biscuits (IAMS or Science Plan) and water diet (with occasional fresh chicken/prawns) since but his breath is pretty disgusting again so wouldn't be at all surprised if we need another dental


----------



## Serianas (14 December 2013)

Brill thanks. Im also worried to death about the sedation cos I have no idea how he will react. :-( I may ask them to wait til after Christmas... Im sure in the case of mild inflammation it would be ok to wait a fortnight...


----------



## Amymay (14 December 2013)

Even mild inflammation can be very painful - think how your own mouth feels if you have any problems with your own gums....


----------



## Serianas (17 December 2013)

Right so its only 89 quid for his teeth doing which is nothing. Now im worrying about putting him under.  He has been a star with the ear drops.  He sits there with a firm grump on cos he knows he won't get away but he is also purring! Hes a very strange charming little man


----------



## twiggy2 (17 December 2013)

does that include the anaesthetic?


----------



## Alexart (18 December 2013)

I had one done a few weeks ago and that was around £160 I think with long acting anti b's, most of remaining teeth out, and his ears cleaned too - he's a 16yr old feral cat so not the easiest of mogs to get anything into without looking like you've stuck your hands in a blender!  I've got another 2 need doing in jan, gulp, the trouble with an ageing load of old farts, maybe they'll do a BOGOF deal!!


----------



## Serianas (18 December 2013)

Yep that includes everything. More for extraction though. He kept trying to get the vet to fuss him! hes only 8ish so he should be fine  still going to worry on Friday though


----------



## mtj (18 December 2013)

My 12 year old cat had 2 teeth extracted and a de scale today.  Given his age he was given fluids during the surgery.  He was sent home with a 10 day prescription of anti robe.  I already have metacam for another cat.
Total bill was £230.05.  Fluids/catheter were £18 of cost.


----------



## Moomin1 (18 December 2013)

I really wouldn't wait to get it done - mouth problems can escalate pretty quickly and cause a lot of pain and discomfort/eating problems/weight loss in cats. 

He will be absolutely fine under GA, I am sure.


----------



## mtj (18 December 2013)

As some extra reassurance, your vet will do a preop blood check before giving anaesthetic.  My cat was treated around lunchtime and is now getting very impatient as he has to spend the night in.  Also cranky that he has only been given a bowl of white fish.  After being starved last night he reckons he could empty a trawler...


----------

